# OBRAS HIDRAULICAS - INGENIERIA DEL AGUA > Presas y Represas >  lanzarote, historia del agua

## bender32

Bueno comenzare mi primer reportaje en este foro no sin antes daros las gracias por aceptarme como miembro, soy de Madrid pero por circunstancias me encuentro viviendo en canarias, mas concreta mente en lanzarote, me encantan las presas y embalses y cuando llegue a esta tierra e hice  amigos pronto empece a visitar lo que ellos laman presas.
la historia del agua en lanzarote es apasionante, no pueden construir presas como las que se conocen en la península, pero no les falto ingenio para sacar agua y arreglarselas, (la presa de chafari) al norte de la isla fue la primera que visite (no hay muchas mas) consiste en un recuadro mas parecido a una piscina sobre el suelo que a un embalse, pero esta no es la verdadera obra, porque la principal atracción de esta es un túnel escavado a pico y pala de mas de 7 metros de profundidad atravesando el macizo montañoso de famara, el túnel se encarga de ir drenando cada gota que adsorbe la montaña en épocas de lluvias (que aquí son pocas) pero que cumple con gran efectividad.
en la actualidad son siete las presas de este tipo que se conservan, pero solo esta esta en perfecto estado, pudiendo recorrer el túnel en su totalidad, si bien el agua que mana ya solo se aprovecha para regadío en huertas cercanas. (http://www.panoramio.com/photo/6827525) existe una presa llamada presa de Mala que es una presa de hormigón, que ya os contare en otro momento,  este pozo data de alrededor de  1560 fecha en que se cree que se construyo

----------


## Luján

Bienvenido bender32!

Por la descripción que das se trata de una balsa de riego a la que surte una galería.

Las galerías son el método preferido para encontrar agua en Canarias, por lo menos en las islas montañosas. El otro sistema preferido son los pozos.

Debido a la poca escorrentía que existe en las islas, especialmente en Lanzarote y Fuerteventura, los embalses tradicionales son escasos y de poca capacidad. Y algunos de ellos jamás han tenido agua, al construirse sin estudios de porosidad e infiltración.

----------

